# hello



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Just thought i would say hi, i am new to body building but this looks like a good place with lots of info


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

welcome m8,u have now found the best site on the net


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guy's


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lo bro 8)


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

howdidly doodily dazdidly didly doodly doodly :wink:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome 2 MC daz 8)


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

hiya mate


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Welcome mate..


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi buddy, any questions fire away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Good to have you with us Daz, steer clear of guvnor hes very strange :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

Caymen said:


> Good to have you with us Daz, steer clear of guvnor hes very strange :lol:


now ant that the truth lmao :roll:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard, make yourself at home, put the telly on


----------

